# Tiger Barb doing major flips in tank for over three hours?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I have had my tank for over three years now without any deaths occurring for a VERY LONG time. Recently I just moved to a new home about 35 blocks away from where I was. I took out about 70% of the water and put about 30% back then added new water. It's now been two days later and I have a tiger barb doing upside down flips over and over. I finally caught it in a net and haven't done anything since then.

Is he/she on their way out the door or is something else going on? Could it be the new water or did I change too much?

Currently, I have six tiger barbs, two rose line barbs, three small serpae tetras, one rainbow shark, one siamese algae eater and one "twig" algae eater.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've never heard of this happening, but it's always a good idea to check your parameters to see if something spiked. What's your ammonia level, pH, and nitrates?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

try the 'pea thing' as it could be air in the digestive track. Are the fins chewed? Another common reason for rolling is damaged or paralyzed fins.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Tigers are especially sensitive to nitrite and metals. My first guess would be that this particular one just didn't like these changes, though, if the other fish, especially the other tigerbarbs, seem fine.


----------

